# 55 gal newbish build!



## felidae (Aug 17, 2009)

Ello ello everyone. Well today I picked up my 55 gallon tank, yay! (Local pet store going out of business, most amazing sales ever) Anyway, so Im gunna document it here. Im not a complete newb, but definately need some advice as I cycle and add fish in. 
Its gunna be tropical. This is what I have so far to put in the tank:

Aquaclear submersible heater 300 wat
Black spectra stone for the bottom
Hang on back filter. Not sure the name but up to 70 gal *will update*
Coralife digital thermometer
API aquarium salt
Start right
2 long bubbler strips
Aqueon single strip fluorescent light

My plan is for it to be a tropical ecosystem. I want live plants, snails, shrimp, fish obviously, and possibly a newt. 

So I'd love to hear any feedback you guys have. Im getting more supplies in 3 days and thats when ill be adding the water, so we'll see how that goes. Lots of pictures to come too! Thanks everyone

-Stephanie


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

the snails have big bio-loads and can quickly overpopulate the tank if not controlled. 

u should research low-light plants if u have a single-tube hood. java moss, java fern, and anubia are good choices.


----------

